# Question about topping Ludwigia repens



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I'm curious as well. I lopped off the tops of mine and replanted them next to the others..


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I have some growing that when it reaches the surface and begin's to bend back down/across,I trim off the tops maybe six inches down, and remove the bottom portion to do whatever with ,and replant the top's and the process is repeated.
I perform largish water change after I pull up any plant's from the substrate and pull em out gently.
Large increase in organic matter from substrate into water column when uprooting plant's, can give sudden rise to algae bloom IME


----------



## fli1979.fl (Sep 16, 2015)

With mine I just trim top and replant helps to fill out bottoms just keep growing 

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

The tops are the nicest parts. 

If you have enough total stems I would cut it all the way to the bottom (leave the buried part in if you don't mind). Then trim off the tops and replant. I prefer irregular heights for the replanted stems. Then as it grows out I just trim down whatever is too tall, leaving the rest of the clump un-trimmed. 

Works great when there's not too many stems to trim.

I try not to pull out stems when I can help it. The portion left buried eventually degrades anyway.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Cut the ludwigia off leaving 2 nodes above the substrate. It will regrow.

Now trim each branch just below the second Arial root. The stem portion from where these root emerges has stored food which allows the plant to re-establish itself. Use as many of these trimmings you wish for replanting, irregular height plantings (as Daisy Mae suggested) is good advice, plant deep enough to bury the roots. Either compost the lower stem or throw away the lower stem only after drying it. RAOK the rest of the upper stems.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just chop it down replant the tops. The bottoms alot of times will split. I just trim the split off then pull the main plant will usually just keep splitting 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

Chop about an inch below that line you drew. Rip out+toss/raok ugly bottom parts. Bury that bottom inch of the chopped off part in the substrate so only the nice-looking top leaves are above the substrate.


----------



## jmeeter (Nov 22, 2015)

Aquarium_Alex said:


> Chop about an inch below that line you drew. Rip out+toss/raok ugly bottom parts. Bury that bottom inch of the chopped off part in the substrate so only the nice-looking top leaves are above the substrate.


This is exactly what I will do, thank you!


----------

